# Upland hunting wiped out east of the Mississippi



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/show ... genumber=1

And we welcome all these people to come & wipe out ours too :eyeroll:


----------



## Rangers (Dec 13, 2003)

sounds almost as easy as opening day in ND this year.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Whack em' and Stack em'!! No worse than cuttin' the heads off of 100 chickens and letting them flop til their bled out. PETA has lost a ton of credibility in the past year, their threat is not gone, but most certainly diminished!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

But unlike Mr. Cheney and his boys, we could only take 30 birds on opener (if we had a group of the same size). His group of 10 took over 10 times that amount.

Oftentimes we beg and beg and beg for a president or vice president who actually is a hunter to help raise support for our hunting heritage, but now instead we get these pen-hunting officials who do nothing but make the heritage look like crap.

You just can't win with politics.


----------



## Rangers (Dec 13, 2003)

VP Cheney shot all his birds in one day, 30 less than some members here did over course of season. I'd like to know how many shells it took. I also wonder where all the birds, went, home to the freezer or given away to friends and family. Not many people can eat that many birds themselves.


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

It amazes me what some people think. Strength in that as well though....


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

I had the good fortune or would you prefer misfortune to hunt on a preserve in Connecticut a couple of years ago. They called it a hill shoot, the pheasants and mallards were released from a wooded hill and the hill was surrounded with blinds. For me a native from ND it was hilarious. I was a guest of my son who has more money then he needs and we had his two boys along who also did a little shooting. We also had a break for lunch with some good wine and of course cheese and whatever, some of the guns in the racks would buy a home here in ND. There were some ordinary people and also some snobs. But it is all the hunting they have so don't knock it. I have hunted on the shooting preserve south of Towner and the pheasants didn't seem any tamer then the wild birds to me. Lets knock the Humane Society instead of these canned hunts and count our blessings here in North Dakota. :beer: :sniper: :evil:


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

I try to make one or two excursions to a game preserve in January and February each year. It extends the season for my dogs and they can't seem to tell a wild pheasant from a game farm pheasant.

One of the most fun experiences I ever had was on a golf trip to Georgia several years ago. The resort had four golf courses and after getting there I saw a brochure on bob-white quail hunting. After 3 days of 18 in the morning and 18 in the afternoon I decided to set up a quail hunt for one afternoon. I had never hunted quail or with pointing dogs before and it was a great afternoon. We were even able to arrange to have them made up as a meal for us. It was a lot of fun and I would do it again if given the opportunity.

What Cheney and his group did sounds like when one tries to recreate a European driven shoot. They do a few of them at the Hunting Club here in Grand Forks. They take 15-20 people and release a couple of hundred over time that fly over the shooters and then have a big feed. It's not my cup of tea so I have never participated in it, but I have no reason to condemn someone that does.


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

I have said it on here before. You guys up there don't know how lucky you are to live in such a great place for a hunter/fisherman. Unfortunately there are many areas of the country, including where I live, that if you want to go hunting for pheasants, you either go to a hunting perserve and shoot released pheasants, or you dont hunt pheasants at all. Period. 
That being said, I definately agree that the number of birds that they went and shot was excessive. No one needs to shoot that many birds in a day to have a good time. They definately can't eat that many birds, so I hope that they at least gave them away to someone who could use them and they didn't go to waste.


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

What difference does it make if they used the birds or not??? Do you care if I go out to my chicken house and destroy a thousand birds tommorrow?? Why should you??? THe fact of teh matter is that the food is of absolutely no consequence here. How would you even know if you picked up all the birds??? There would be so much scent the dogs would have a seizure.

The one and only reason I criticize this is because through our own self discipline we are opening ourselves up to a very powerful argument against our pastime and passion. Personally, it ****** me off that some insensitive jerk is going to do so much damage to hunting. So I have to say something. If you think this would not be an issue, take this to a general public poll and see what they say about something like this. I dont think we will be happy with the result. Explain the released bird hunting options methical HUNTERS use, and you will see a better response, I believe. But they will all be lumped together if WE let that happen.

We should not....


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

tsodak, hopefully all that anger was not directed at my response. I couldn't tell from reading it, but We agree on this issue. We may have said if different ways, but essentially we have the same opinion on this one. As I said above, there is absolutely no reason for them to go out and shoot that many birds in a day and attempt to call it hunting. I was just saying that it would compound the disgust of what they did if on top of it the birds were going to waste.


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

reread that and it could be interpreted as angry couldnt it??? :lol:

I am not.

And no it wasnt. :withstupid:

and stupid is me....


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

As I mentioned about the hunting club in Connecticut they do have a few people with dogs and all the birds are retrieved. They are also cleand and at the lodge they serve banquet with duck and pheasant. I have no way of knowing what or if any of the birds are given away. The humane society are always looking for a opportunity to get some anti hunting publicity. They are like some that are anti fur but wear hats made out of beaver felt, of course they are to ignorant to realize that :beer: :sniper:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I read this in another hunting forum on a different website, It was written by a person who is very involved in bird hunting as a dog trainer.

I think the point that we all need to keep in mind is this: Without those planted bird hunts and those shooting preserves. The ideals of hunting would be dead in several of the most Urban parts of this country. The folks that take part in these canned hunts if you will are doing so out of neccesity and believe me they enjoy it and are just as dedicated to protecting our hunting heritage as you and I. Without them on our side we will loose the battle with the anti-hunting lobby. So be thankful for what we have here and work to save it or we will be shooting pen raised birds on game farms also!


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Buckseye,
:beer: I agree completely. Alot of things we do in good old ND cannot be enjoyed in other parts of the US. That does not make it bad or wrong. The anti s love to divide us and then they win.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Buckseye has it exactly right.
Why do you think we drive all the way to ND to hunt. Wild pheasant hunting is almost non-existant east of the Mississippi. Changes in farming techniques killed it. No habitat no birds.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Geez!!! Bob where ya been ??? - I thought you would have come out swinging on this one ??? :wink:


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

Fetch,

How does your little clay pigeon shooter hit his bird? He is always swinging behind it and never catches up. :lol:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Hi fetch I have'nt forgotten you with the tapes. Sorry for the delay. I just kind of decided to stay out of the issues in the hot topics most of them are kind of frustrating and I don't fell like getting all fired up with things I can't change.


----------

